# Wormwood (Absinthe) Wine



## whynot (Jun 27, 2014)

So I've decided to make an Absinthe wine, thinking of using a Reisling or Sav Blanc base then infusing it with the worm wood. 

so a few questions for anyone with experience with Herbs or Absinthe.. 

1. How much should I use in a 5 gal batch, god knows I don't want to put in too much 

2. should I add the herbs during primary fermentation or wait until it's done fermenting?

3. Anyone know a reputible place to buy it? I found this http://www.frontiercoop.com/products.php?cn=Wormwood+Herb

I plan to buy some seeds and grow my own at some point but would like to make some with a plant already grown..


----------



## salcoco (Jun 28, 2014)

I did a quick Google search and found quite a few reference for this wine. most use Everclear or wine spirits. May be difficult with grape wine . one idea use spirits and then blend with grape wine. this would control total flavor.


----------

